# Yes, the game really was that boring...



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Further documenting the travels of my Kindle...quick and lazy shot from Safeco Field this afternoon. Lovely baseball weather, for April. Last time I came out for Opening Day, it snowed, so 45 degrees and cloudy isn't half bad.










Couldn't help it, I just had to get a shot of it. No, I didn't do much reading, too cold even with gloves. Luckily, the heated bar and grill area was about 10 steps behind me; the game was so bad I was tempted to just go in and read in there. LOL But look--barely any glare from the flash on the new matte finish skin!!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Great picture.  Thank you for sharing.
deb


----------

